# Cannondale hooked me up....



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

My CAAD 5 frame cracked, and Cannondale replaced it with a CAAD 8 that is so sweet...Tim


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

sweet deal...I'm guessing it was a design thing and thats why they replaced it. what model 5 did you have?


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

*I had a smokin team frame*

I loved the frame, and wish it had not cracked. The CAAD 8 is sweet though....


QUOTE=HokieRider]sweet deal...I'm guessing it was a design thing and thats why they replaced it. what model 5 did you have?[/QUOTE]


----------



## skritikos (Aug 10, 2005)

Great looking frame Tim! I wish you many happy miles on the CAAD8!

Does every Cannondale frame come with lifetime warranty for the original owner? I ride a Saeco CAAD4 from 2000 and I'm asking just for the peace of mind  

Stamos


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*how does*



t-moore said:


> My CAAD 5 frame cracked, and Cannondale replaced it with a CAAD 8 that is so sweet...Tim


how does your caad 8 compare to caad5?


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

t-moore said:


> My CAAD 5 frame cracked, and Cannondale replaced it with a CAAD 8 that is so sweet...Tim


Be sure to post pictures when it's built up.


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

*Not built yet..*

I just picked it up yesterday. I swapped the DA10 from the CAAD 5 to a LeMond frame I had hanging around. I am doing a race on Monday, so I am going to build the CAAD 8 after the race. It took a couple of weeks, to get acclimated to the LeMond, so I don't want to tinker with a new setup before the race....Tim


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

It might depend on the year, but the manual for my 2004 frame extends a warranty "against manufacturing defects in materials and/or workmanship for the lifetime of the original owner".

Wear, tear and fatigue are not covered. However, Cannondale has both a "warranty upgrade" program and a trade-in program through which you can send in your frame and get a new, current frameset at a discount (the "warranty upgrade" is the best deal of the two). Individual circumstances would dictate which, if either, you would be qualified for. I know that my 2002 CAAD4 is eligible.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

As far as I knew Cannondale will replace any defect frame regardless if you are not the original owner. Here is a better deal any one with the Si crank frame will get an upgrade to Six13 replacement since Caad 8 is not available with Si option.


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

Beautiful frame, but that Weyless stem is super-ghey.


----------

